# Manzanita branches from craft suppliers?



## Lost Eventide (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm working on my 55g and I'm somewhat interested in trying to achieve the "root" look with manzanita branches seeing I'm intending on stocking angelfish. Unfortunately, none of the places around here seems to stock it (except for _maybe_ PatCatan's seeing it's frequently used as wedding centerpieces, I have to check) seeing I'm on the East coast and pretty much across the country as far as suppliers go.

So, my question is this: *does anyone have any experience using manzanita that has been purchased through craft suppliers in their aquariums?* I found a craft supplier that stocks natural and sandblasted manzanita branches with great prices and great shipping costs (Branches - Natural as well as http://www.bloomsandbranches.com), that I'm thinking about ordering from if craft manzanita branches are safe and not available for me locally. There is no mention of any additives being used and everything is described as "natural," which is why I'm curious.

Unfortunately it's the shipping that always kills me, which is why I'm hesitant about buying from the suppliers across country unless I absolutely have to. We have family in areas where manzanita trees grow, but I'm not sure when we're going to be going down there again (and if it's even legal to take branches from the area). Otherwise I'd probably just harvest my own.

I have also seen a "Ghostwood" that I'm curious about in terms of aquarium safety.

Any input would be appreciated~


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Manzanita wood is sometimes available in fish stores, but those supplies are intended for aquarium use. I would be cautious of purchasing it from any other outlet, since there is no way to tell what may have been sprayed on it or done to it for other purposes.

This wood may also sometimes contain a toxic fungus, known to kill fish. I avoid it myself.


----------



## Lost Eventide (Jun 30, 2012)

Aye, I did see you mention the fungus in a couple other places, though I thought it was mainly the Mopani that you had to watch for? Do you happen to know how long it usually takes for any fungus to appear? My 55g is going to be empty of fish for a couple months yet (I'm just going to be working on planting and decorating it while I wait for any cycling to be done while I'm away at school -- I'm hoping my mom is going to refrain from dropping any fish in there while I'm gone like she's been hinting at; I told her if she really wants to buy something for the tank to just get plants), so there's going to be a bit of a window to see if anything is going to go wrong without putting any fish at risk.

Maybe I'll send an email to the suppliers to see exactly what's done to prepare the wood. If it's just sandblasted/sanded without any additives, it should be okay, correct?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Lost Eventide said:


> Aye, I did see you mention the fungus in a couple other places, though I thought it was mainly the Mopani that you had to watch for? Do you happen to know how long it usually takes for any fungus to appear? My 55g is going to be empty of fish for a couple months yet (I'm just going to be working on planting and decorating it while I wait for any cycling to be done while I'm away at school -- I'm hoping my mom is going to refrain from dropping any fish in there while I'm gone like she's been hinting at; I told her if she really wants to buy something for the tank to just get plants), so there's going to be a bit of a window to see if anything is going to go wrong without putting any fish at risk.
> 
> Maybe I'll send an email to the suppliers to see exactly what's done to prepare the wood. If it's just sandblasted/sanded without any additives, it should be okay, correct?


I cannot distinguish between these blond woods, Mopani (two-tone), Manzanita and grapewood. I know that the last two have been known to harbour toxic fungus. The white fungus that appeared on the branch I had, whatever it was, did so in a couple days. I scrubbed it in boiling water, let it dry, and put it in a tank with no fish and for some 9-10 weeks saw no fungus, so I put it in a fish tank. Seemed fine for a few weeks, then fish began dying and i discovered the fungus on the back side of the branch. I tossed it.

If you are going to pay for wood, please buy it from a fish store. At least it will be intended for an aquarium, without risk. Whether or not it has toxic fungus no one knows until it appears. I avoid these woods now, and only use the dark brown Malaysian Driftwood.


----------



## Lost Eventide (Jun 30, 2012)

Unfortunately none of the fish stores around here seem to offer manzanita wood. I managed to find malaysian in the reptile area of my Pet Supplies Plus (which I think they just started stocking as I have never seen it there before), but Petco only offers mopani and grapewood. I did find some listings for a couple "mom and pop" stores that are within a half hour or so that I may try, but the listings are horribly outdated so there's a chance they may not be in business anymore.

Maybe I'll just order from Manzanita Burlworks seeing they have a section specifically for aquarium wood if the LFS searches fall through. I was hoping I could avoid some of the shipping costs, but seeing they personalize their bulk packages based on what you are trying to accomplish as opposed to just providing the luck of the draw, that's probably worth the extra money. I was just curious seeing there are some much cheaper alternatives regarding substrate, so I thought it may have been the same for some of the driftwood suppliers as well seeing there tends to be a significant markup on anything pet-related even if there isn't anything "special" done to it.

Lol, good thing I can normally find some huge discounts on my school books each semester xD

I'm going to definitely watch for that fungus you mentioned though. I have researched it a bit and I haven't found any other horror stories regarding manzanita wood, whereas there are a bunch with grapewood, so I'm hoping that will remain the trend. It's just too bad you really can't get branches in the malaysian wood. I really like the chunks I have, but I would really like to achieve the "underwater root" look in my 55 seeing the angels are built for it.

Thanks a lot for your input~


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Lost Eventide said:


> Unfortunately none of the fish stores around here seem to offer manzanita wood. I managed to find malaysian in the reptile area of my Pet Supplies Plus (which I think they just started stocking as I have never seen it there before), but Petco only offers mopani and grapewood. I did find some listings for a couple "mom and pop" stores that are within a half hour or so that I may try, but the listings are horribly outdated so there's a chance they may not be in business anymore.
> 
> Maybe I'll just order from Manzanita Burlworks seeing they have a section specifically for aquarium wood if the LFS searches fall through. I was hoping I could avoid some of the shipping costs, but seeing they personalize their bulk packages based on what you are trying to accomplish as opposed to just providing the luck of the draw, that's probably worth the extra money. I was just curious seeing there are some much cheaper alternatives regarding substrate, so I thought it may have been the same for some of the driftwood suppliers as well seeing there tends to be a significant markup on anything pet-related even if there isn't anything "special" done to it.
> 
> ...


I also find it frustrating about getting "branches," which is why I tried the one whatever it was, but never again. I have seen Malaysian wood in branches, one local store has some in their fish tanks but won't sell it, and can't seem to be bothered to get any in. And I have seen it online in aquaria photos.

I know Manzanita has carried the fungus, one of my good local stores sells it and told me of customers who had fish die from white fungus. The grapewood is very bad for this, Mikaila has written of wiping out tanks of fish with this stuff. I really would not risk it. It can be very sudden. But that's your decision.


----------

